# quicktime sure sucks



## solrac (Nov 21, 2001)

Two kinds of movie files

.mpg files
.avi files

quicktime can't play some of these

for mpg files, quicktime starts playing them then halfway through it freezes and becomes a slide show

for avi files, the video track is missing, and you can only hear audio. Quicktime usually says it is missing software in a dialogue box.

But these will always play smoothly on a PC!!

What's the deal???

-solrac-


----------



## Nachohat (Nov 21, 2001)

Go to www.VersionTracker.com and do a search for DivX.  Download DivOSX. It plays most .avi movies right in Quicktime,  some you need to doctor to transform to .mov

I have tons of divx movies (all anime) and i haven't found one file so far that doesn't work perfectly.

The deal with Divx is that it is an underground pirated format. Divx uses MP3 for sound. Since you don't have the correct codec to view the movies, Quicktime will only play the sound (since it supports MP3).


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 22, 2001)

This is the most stupid comment I ever read at MACOSX.COM! Quicktime sucks? Just because you cant play the PIRATE FORMAT DivX;-) ? Ok solrac. Take some time to think about what you said! This is stupid!  Nachohat is right! Get DivX for OS X! 
Go to:

http://divx.jamby.net

get DivXforOSX come back to this forum and say "Quicktime sucks" again!


----------



## solrac (Nov 22, 2001)

All I see is an AVI file and an MPG file.

Quicktime fucks up on both

I know nothing about DivX or pirated shit or anything

I just see two video files that play fine on PC, and quicktime cannot play

to me, it's just one AVI and one MPG

I wish there were more codecs for quicktime


----------



## buggs1a (Nov 22, 2001)

quicktime does f***ing suck. it is the most pathetic apple application other then itunes that i have ever used. and finder cd burning. here's why.

i play movie files in quicktime. try to move the window and it is un responsive etc. try to access any of the file menues and it's un responsive. this is os x only, not os 9.  a friend of mine says this is cus of apples finder sucking so bad, but i don't see how cus QT is an app, not the finder.

cd burning in finder. i have lost more cd's using apples finder burning in mac os 9 then toast ever did. 

itunes cd burning. i have wasted more audio cd's in itunes then ever with toast. burn mp3's from itunes as an audio cd. when i play back the audio cd sometimes I'll have it pop at me crackel sound. sometimes at the end of a track it will just stop there and try to move to the second track, but won't unless i hit the next track button. like you'll see the timer say 4 minutes and 32 seconds and instead of going to track 2 or whatever the next is, it'll repeat 4 min 32 sec. not audio cus it's the end of the song, about to go to next song, but it'll just sit there. Toast never once did this. this is with all versions of itunes in mac os 9 or 10.

and my mac is a dual G4/450 with 512mb ram. I've tried using Yamaha cdrw 6-4-16 external scsi and also internal plextor 12-10-32 and it's no different.


----------



## solrac (Nov 22, 2001)

well, finder CD burning and iTunes burning are brand new things, so they can be refined

iTunes as a player doesn't suck though

but QUicktime... that is apple's flagship program..... it should ROCK.....

just needs 2 things:
1) Be fast and responsive
2) Play all the same movie files the dork's PC can play

-solrac-


----------



## simX (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buggs1a _
> *quicktime does f***ing suck. it is the most pathetic apple application other then itunes that i have ever used. and finder cd burning. here's why.
> 
> i play movie files in quicktime. try to move the window and it is un responsive etc. try to access any of the file menues and it's un responsive. this is os x only, not os 9.  a friend of mine says this is cus of apples finder sucking so bad, but i don't see how cus QT is an app, not the finder. *



Well its probably your setup.  Both my G4 cube and my mom's iBook have no problems with this.



> *cd burning in finder. i have lost more cd's using apples finder burning in mac os 9 then toast ever did.
> 
> itunes cd burning. i have wasted more audio cd's in itunes then ever with toast. burn mp3's from itunes as an audio cd. when i play back the audio cd sometimes I'll have it pop at me crackel sound. sometimes at the end of a track it will just stop there and try to move to the second track, but won't unless i hit the next track button. like you'll see the timer say 4 minutes and 32 seconds and instead of going to track 2 or whatever the next is, it'll repeat 4 min 32 sec. not audio cus it's the end of the song, about to go to next song, but it'll just sit there. Toast never once did this. this is with all versions of itunes in mac os 9 or 10. *



Wow, you must be having a rough time.  But, surprise of surprises, some of us are actually USING DISK BURNER AND ITUNES FLAWLESSLY WHEN BURNING CDs, so you don't have to act like this happens to everyone.  Seriously, why not, instead of saying everything sucks about Apple (since you obviously hate everything about Apple so much based on your comments all over this site), ditch your Mac and get a PC.  I'm sure that'll help everthing.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Nov 22, 2001)

Quicktime is easily the most robust media infrastructure that's out there- as long as you're using mac or windows- due to some rough licensing ish apple can't easily release quicktime for unix/linux without dropping a few codecs- and we know how much they hate double standards. 

The number of products that are built upon quicktime is STAGGERING. Why aren't you complaining that Windows Media player has poor support for .mov's? BECAUSE IT'S NOT MICROSOFT'S FORMAT. Your statement regarding avi's is akin to complaining that OSX doens't run on your PC and therefore sucks. As for mpg files- there are several different mpg formats- and half of them are based on proprietary codec's belonging to companies that have long since gone bankrupt since the days when VCD hadn't had the coat-hanger treatment. With most standard mpg encoding techniques- quicktime is fine to IMPORT IT. You always need to keep in mind- it's QUICKTIME PLAYER- it has support built in for lots of media formats but it will always work best when working in its own format. 

DivOSX comes with a little application that converts *.avi (which, btw- microsoft no longer supports/is moving away from) to .mov, which has made any file I've thrown at it play nearly flawlessly. There will ALWAYS be codec issues when you get outside of the standard base set- which is pretty extensive considering ITS FREE. Quicktime Pro is one of the few reasonably priced applications considering that you can do animation compositing, video editing, basic filter/effects, and a variety of both lossless and high-compression encoding.  

At the very least- it makes Windows Media player look like a joke. People complain about quicktime's interface- but by comparison- ooph.

humbly
-stephen


----------



## themacko (Nov 22, 2001)

80% of the text books I have to buy for classes, come with cd-roms.  100% of those cd-roms come with QuickTime and all the media on the disk is QT.  I dunno exactly what my  point is, but I'm guessing that if Quicktime really sucks as bad as you say,  these publishing companies would be using Real Player or some shit like that.


----------



## Duke_fsc (Nov 22, 2001)

QuickTime Rocks !!!!

...but, how can i play MPEG2 files ? 

On PCs you can use PowerDVD (or anything else to play DVDs) and set it to file mode.

Just choose your mpeg2 file and play it. Of course, you have to have a Mpeg2 decoder on your graphic card.

I would like to do the same thing on my Mac.

So i wait for your hints


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 22, 2001)

Should work with the OS 9 DVD Player. Dont know exactly! Try it! Will work with QT 6!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 22, 2001)

I have been wishing for MPG2 playback ever since I started downloading MPG2 music videos 
There isnt a way to play them.
There is a free DVD player out there but tehre is not audio, just halfasses image, but that is normal since the guy is brave enough to do guesswork since he cant pay to get the specs for the DVD association.  Kudos to him, but I cant use his product to my satisfaction yet...

Come on QT!  we want MPG2 playback!


Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Nov 22, 2001)

Most people don't understand that Quicktime is more than a player. For us Mac users, it's some kind of graphic OLE. And, to the guy who has problems with the responsiveness: Sure, only because it is unresponsive on YOUR system, it's shit. I mean, it works flawlessly on my Quicksilver, as it does on my Cube, as it does on my MP 450 G4 at work, on the Powerbook G4 of my boss, on the Powerbook G3 of  a friend of mine, on the iMac at work....I NEVER heard such problem. Quicktime is rock solid, and I never - on no system - had problems with it! I can move windows at a lightning speed (do THAT under Windows!) without a dropped frame or sounds problem, even when playing DivX.
Quicktime is simply one of the best standards I have ever seen, sadly, only on the Mac (since the PC Quicktime is somewhat equal to the Mac Windows Media Player...both are not that good).

About the MPEG 2 thing: You can only play them in DVD Studio Pro, and even there, not in fullscreen. But, of course, you could decode them with Quicktime if you have the MPEG 2 codec, which comes with DVDSP. I have no clue where else it could be found (*cough hotline *cough). I also hope that soon there will be a MPEG 2 player. DVDSP shows that it is possible in great quality, no dropped frames, no dropped sound, just incredible. I remember that there was a hack for the classic DVD player which made it similar to the version which comes with DVDSP so you can open Video TS folders on your harddrive. IIRC you can even do this with the standard OS X DVD player. Now you "only" need software which packs the MPEG 2 stream and the audio stream into a VOB file inside the Video TS folder with the needed info files...which would again be DVDSP...

remember that a simple MPEG 2 player wouldn't help, since MPEG 2 can't save the audio stream inside the MPEG 2 file. BUT of course,an MPEG 2 player would let us play SVCDs. Rumour are that the next version of toast can burn SVCDs (praypraypray), so they will include a MPEG 2 encoder, and hopefully, also a decoder along with a small SVCD player which would solve this problem.

Until then, of course, there is VPC and the SVCD / MPEG 2 players for Windows/Linux, but well, that's another story.

Oh, and Natchoheat, I send you PM, hope you got it


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 22, 2001)

I have media cleaner 5 but cant view em...
so I guess its hotline next


----------



## vic (Nov 22, 2001)

wasn't it ou who nagged me to no end about serials surfers and pyrating (which i don't do)? and no wyour heading off to hotline? 

cough* hipocrit cought* 


(is that how u spell it? probably not, but oh well...


----------



## simX (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm glad a lot of people backed up/added to what I said/was trying to say.  I just get really annoyed by people who bash QT because it doesn't have some specific codecw but don't acknowledge everything that QT can do.  I dare anybody who says QT sucks to only use Windows Media Player.  Have fun! 

Oh, and by the way, it's spelled "hypocrite".


----------



## ulrik (Nov 22, 2001)

Most PC users hate QT, and they are right to do so. QT on the PC sucks. But when I explained a Windows/Linux friend of mine what the idea of QT on the Mac side is, he was impressed and wished that something similar existed under Windows. As me, he is a Window programmer. Quicktime itself is more than a media player, as I mentioned, it's the Mac OLE for media content WITH a GUI which displays those media elements. For people who don't know, OLE - or Object linking and embedding - is a Windows feature which allows programms to share data between them, for example if your app uses OLE and there are OLE function to handle a given media (for example JPEG), you wouldn't have to code an import function for JPEG. The same thing is Quicktime on the Mac. Allthough most companies still write their own import function, you often run over the notification "Unable to import File. Do you want to try importing it via Quicktime?". Not to mention Quicktime as a base for en/decoding stuff, I mean it's an OS function which let's you translate any given, known (through Codecs) media into any other known media. I find the idea of Quicktime more than good.


----------



## Zpeat (Nov 22, 2001)

WMP and RealPlayer suck because they can't play Quicktime movies...


----------



## ulrik (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, yeah, but they can play .wmfs and .rms, something quicktime can't do.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 22, 2001)

those last 2 comments were pointless since all three formats are proprietary   if QT could play RMs and WMFs then there wouldnt be a need to a windows media plaeyr or a real player


----------



## Jadey (Nov 23, 2001)

I never had an opinion on which player was better: Quicktime, Real, or Window's Media Player until I got DSL this summer. Before that, on modem, the only videos I really watched were those that came on CDs with magazines. Once I got DSL though, I was watching streaming music videos left right and centre. I had every player so I could watch any video I wanted. I quickly learned that streaming real video and windows media files are horrible! The quality of the visuals is so poor, they were unbearable to watch. Quicktime videos on the other hand, all looked awesome. I know that this has to do with the encoding of the videos as well, so people who create real videos and wm videos always encode at low low quality, or maybe it's the file format itself that lends to the degredation in quality. Either way, I trashed the other two players and only stream quicktime videos now. The quality of the other two formats are, IMO, not worth watching.

Also, I have no problems with speed of  playing quicktime files on my imac, both divx encoded and otherwise. They play fine in the background even.


----------



## vic (Nov 23, 2001)

try doing this in any other multimedia player!

http://www.id-t.com/article.php?newsID=82

click on the gray/beige weird language box in the middle of the page to see what i mean! 

(and watch it too it's f* amazing!


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 23, 2001)

I wish Real would get off their collective butts and release an X version of RealPlayer so I can play .RM files.

What's taking them so Farking long?


----------



## Jadey (Nov 23, 2001)

Wow, that URL is amazing Vic! And I was watching it in quicktime for windows even.


----------



## buggs1a (Nov 23, 2001)

QT is not problem only on my system. it has been reported all over the net it has major response problems. it happens on my single G4 and now my dual and my friends dual, and i have been to a school and it was the same there on their 30 macs plus at a local library it is the same. all running the latest os x. at the time i used them. so on over 30 macs it has problems that i personally have seen. apple even knows this cus they have emailed me a response to an apple feedback i sent then a long time ago.

and no i dont hate the mac. i love it. i love mac os. love love love to death. but it just doesn't run some of the software i like. mainly games and news group apps that i need certain things from. anyhow i love the mac and QT in general other then it's major issues in os x.


----------



## solrac (Nov 24, 2001)

I did not mean to just say quicktime sucks

Quicktime is the best video player. It kicks real and WMP ass in quality. And it's the best software too. And the only video player that doesn't fucking hang for 5 seconds when you click the close button. And it can use flash 4 as an interface (which is how that awesome link to the 4-channel concert thing is done).

What sucks is that there's AVIs and MPGs that play fine in Windows Media Player on PC, but quicktime can't play them. Pretty much any non-proprietary video format is guaranteed to play flawlessly on a PC, but many AVIs and MPGs will not play on a mac, or will start to play then freeze and hang.

Also, streaming video over quicktime (true streaming) sucks. Real is the best at this. Too bad their software sucks and they have no mac support so they're dead.

But quicktime is the best all around video player.

-solrac-


----------



## ulrik (Nov 24, 2001)

Admiral, all I wanted to say is that it is stupid to blame a Media Player because it can't play a certain media format. Real and Microsoft know why they don't release their Codecs, since then, most people will use QT and stop using RealPlayer or WMP.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 24, 2001)

I know ;p
Iwas being sarcastic 
Sarcasm doesnt translate well online


----------



## vic (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I know ;p
> Iwas being sarcastic
> Sarcasm doesnt translate well online  *



you said that somewhere else... it just sounds so familiar


----------



## Krevinek (Nov 24, 2001)

I have been using QT for awhile on both OS X and OS 9. Ironically, the best DivX player for my 8600/300 has to be the codec for OS X. Why? Because I can get a good 15 fps on 320x240 video WITHOUT video acceleration from my voodoo card. MPEG-1 barely keeps up without the acceleration of the video. 

Off-topic, but the oddest thing is that DivX is (for the most part) an MPEG-4 compliant video codec. However, because of the implementation as an AVI codec instead of a true MPEG-4 (QT file format) codec, it cannot be called an MPEG-4 codec. Despite the fact that MS calls it MPEG-4v3.

Back to the topic, I have a little tidbit I picked up awhile back on the lack of support of MPEG and AVI in QT5. AVI is a no-brainer really, Microsoft and the creators of the Indeo Video AVI codec would resist getting it mainstream into QT, but the Indeo Video 5 codec is available and floating around which will play non-DivX AVI files like some music videos and whatnot.

MPEG-1 and MPEG-2 have a more interesting story. Apple was planning on putting playback/encoding into QT5 of both formats. Obviously QT5 Pro would be required for encoding. However, Apple didn't properly figure the licensing costs for them, and had to scale back. WAY BACK. End result? We get a complete implementation of MPEG-1 playback but no way to properly encode without Toast 5 or Cleaner 5. Cleaner 5 is great, but expensive. Toast 5 isn't very good about letting people tweak settings to improve quality. However, the good news is that QT6 should have this support, as QT6 is on the slate as a whenever-it-is-done style release. Apple has already gotten into the MPEG-2 market with DVD Studio Pro and iDVD. MPEG-1 support is only missing encoding (and the ability to handle muxed tracks).

I personally would like to be able to view MPEG-2 files under MacOS 9 so that I can see how ugly my SVCD files are, and true enough MPEG-2 is a pretty good codec as long as you have good source footage. Explains the reasoning for the use as the DVD format.

However, the only issues I have had with QT is this. I have many additional codecs on top of the usual, including 3ivX (a supposedly MPEG-4 compliant codec, which I am more inclined to believe). The ability of both WMP (on PC) and QT5 (on Mac) to use new codecs is great, and I personally wish people would write more codecs (they are only 200k for the most part).


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> you said that somewhere else... it just sounds so familiar *



Yeah, I got that Same feeling of Dé Já vú.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 24, 2001)

well I have said it a few times (and in a few languages) online since darcasm doesnt translate/fair/do well online when its just typed words


----------



## isaac_ho (Nov 27, 2001)

>  quicktime sure sucks
> 
> Two kinds of movie files
> 
> ...



All they suck! Windows Media Player, Real Player, Quicktime Player, they suck! They can't play my VHS Video Tapes! They Suck!

Do you know what I say?
They only do their own jobs! Guys!


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 27, 2001)

This post is even more stupid than the first of this thread! I hope it was just a stupid bad joke! Go to OS 9 and use the Video Player. And dont talk shit like this post! Just stupid!


----------



## ulrik (Nov 27, 2001)

I am quite sure he was sarcastic...


----------



## vic (Nov 27, 2001)

someone should write an essay about sarcasm online ... 

ok i'll take my pills now.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 27, 2001)

the sad thing is that whenever I put <sarcasm></sarcasm> into my posts, it's filtered out as HTML. Maybe we should invent a "sarcasm" smile


----------



## twyg (Nov 27, 2001)

-= Off topic =-

a "sarcasism smiley" would rock... 

How about these:

:-

:-}

:-|

:0\

:-§ <-- my favorite


----------



## simX (Nov 27, 2001)

Again off-topic, but I agree that a sarcasm smiley would be very useful.

Other useful smileys that I have seen/would want -- there's an angel smiley to show that you're innocent -- I think I saw it over at www.extreme-forums.com when appleturns.com linked to a poll about digital devices to make it look like everybody overwhelmingly liked the iPod.   Another useful smiley would be a :deadtired: "smiley".

I think you can add smileys to the forum, why doesn't someone just whip up a smiley that has the same look as the current smilies except that it has a different face.  Then the bulletin-board moderators can add it.  Oh, and how come animations are disabled for smilies?


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 27, 2001)

Just a try!  


small but I think you can see the face!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 27, 2001)

Maybe we should borrow some smilies form other forums, AOL and Yahoo IMs


----------



## Dradts (Nov 28, 2001)

Have u ever noticed that QT can even play Flash Movies??
I don't know what this is good for, but opening a Flash Movie with the QT Player usually works fine.

There are still some codecs missing, but anyways QT can handle much more filetypes than most Player Apps on the PC can.
Besides its not only good for playing movies; programs can also use QT to save or open files (like images) in different file formats.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 28, 2001)

It can open Flash 4 movies, but it can't open Flash 5 movies (at least it can but it won't execute Flash 5 code). The idea behind this is that you can use FLash to controll Quicktime. For example, I once worked on a QTVR Project about the island Kreta and I programmed some of the stuff in Flash 4, importet it into the Quicktime Movie und "wired" it to the Quicktime functions.

You can see it here (hope it still works, IIRC there was a serious bug that we never fixed)

http://www.xweb.de/start


----------



## beef (Nov 28, 2001)

I felt the need to participate...

but I have nothing to say...

I think the thread has plenty of stupid posts already, so I think none of you minds another one.

anyway, personally, I think QT is the best... too bad there're so many sites that uses only Real or .wmp crap... and my winblows friends keep sending .wmp files...


----------



## Dradts (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *You can see it here (hope it still works, IIRC there was a serious bug that we never fixed)
> 
> http://www.xweb.de/start *



Funktioniert anscheinend noch  Auch wenn meine Windows Kiste hier bei der Arbeit ein paar Fehlermeldungen bringt. Aber das ist ja normal bei Windows, hat sicher nichts mit Eurer Site zu tun 

So nebenbei, bei welcher Firma arbeitest Du? Benutzt ihr bei Euch Macs?


----------



## ulrik (Nov 28, 2001)

Ich arbeite zum Teil noch bei XWEB, da werden zu gleichen Teilen Macs als auch PCs verwendet, aber hauptsächlich arbeite ich als Windows Programmierer. Die Webdesign und Flash Geschichte ist mehr so ein zweites Standbein, was ich dann auch meist privat bzw. freiberuflich betreibe.


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 28, 2001)

Uh, oh.. My translation circuits must be broken. I can't understand a WORD you two just said. 

Wait.. fixed it.



> Dradts said:
> _Functioned apparent still even if my Windows crate brings a few error messages here with the work. But that is normal with Windows, has surely nothing with your Site to do So besides, at which company operate you? Do you use Macs with you?_





> ulrik said:
> _I operate partially still at XWEB, there in equal parts of Macs and PC am used, but mainly I as Windows programmer operate. The Web Design and Flash history is more such a second support leg, which I operate then also usually privately or freelance._


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 29, 2001)

Moin Leude! Schön auch mal n paar deutsche hier zu treffen! Wo genau arbeitet ihr eigentlich (Wo in Deutschland)  Ich glaub die Leute hier fühln sich n bisschen verarscht von uns wenn wir hier deutsch schreiben.   LOFL


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 29, 2001)

Um....

Even the translation still boggles me.



> Moin Leude! To meet beautifully also times n few German here! Where you operate exactly (where in Germany) I actually let us believe the people fuehln to n little verarscht from us if we German are written here here. LOFL



By the way.. I've been using BabelFish to translate your words.

I live in Pennsylvania USA.


----------



## ladavacm (Nov 29, 2001)

have always performed predictably badly when attempting to translate slang spelled in quasi-phonetic form (even though the German spelling was not so bad; one should see burgenländisch in order to appreciate it; suffice to say, knowledge of standard German is of no help)


----------



## Dradts (Nov 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *Moin Leude! Schön auch mal n paar deutsche hier zu treffen! Wo genau arbeitet ihr eigentlich (Wo in Deutschland) Ich glaub die Leute hier fühln sich n bisschen verarscht von uns wenn wir hier deutsch schreiben. LOFL *



Halli hallo!
Das ist glaub ich in dem Forum hier gar kein so großer Zufall, wenn man Deutsche trifft. Die meisten schreiben eben nur die ganze Zeit in Englisch, weil das hier wohl fast alle können  
Ich arbeite im Übrigen in Schwäbisch Gmünd [Baden Württemberg] in einer 20 Mann Software Firma. Leider zu 100% auf Windows Maschinen, was mir persönlich nicht so sehr zusagt  Aber was will man machen?
Und was machst Du beruflich so?


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 29, 2001)

Bin erst in der 10 Klasse Gymnasium. Hatte die letzten 2 Wochen n Praktikum in einem Verlag. (Irgendsowas will ich auch mal machen) War super cool! 1700 Mann und Frau und NUR MACS! Krass oder? Sitz übrigens hier oben im kalten Norden in Hamburg! Scheiß Wetter hier!   Das beste an diesen Foren ist, dass man ganz nebenbei gutes Englisch lernt. Man schreibt einfach und es macht auch noch spaß!  

One more thing:

BableFish sucks! LOL It really does!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 29, 2001)

Mein Gott 
Wir haven viele Deutscher hier  !!!!!!!



Admiral


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 29, 2001)

Das einzig blöde hier ist, dass die Amis und Canadier hier pennen wenn wir wach werden!


----------



## Dradts (Nov 29, 2001)

Ja, das stimmt leider  
OS X com ist manchmal so ziemlich das einzige, was einem an einem langweiligen Arbeitstag die Langeweile vertreiben kann....allerdings nur, wenn genug Leute posten... und das ist ja leider während der normalen Arbeitszeit kaum der fall....weil die meisten im Bett liegen und schlafen


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 29, 2001)

Es gibt nicht viele Leute (die OS X haben) daß  abends arbeiten


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 29, 2001)

Where did you get the ß from? Hey, give me your adress! I can send you a german keyboard! But its ADB Dont be scared! I will not come and kill you! Ich kenn echt kein besseres Forum als OSX.com! Viele coole Leute hier. Ham fast alle gut viel Ahnung von Macs und wenn man Hilfe braucht findet man sie hier bestimmt! Abends LOL Admiral ist kuhl. Der Typ kann was weiß ich verschiedene Sprachen! Wenn man mal ein Wort nicht weiß, hilft er einem meißt! ICH LIEBE DIESES FORUM!


----------



## Dradts (Nov 29, 2001)

YEAH! O S TEN DOT COM ROCKS!
YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH  

As yall can c, this has much to do wit the threads original subject "quicktime sure sucks" !   YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH O S TEN DOT COM ROCK YEAH YEAH YEAH YEA....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 29, 2001)

actually I am using option-s  to produce the s-zet (§) ... I am not sure if it comes out correctly   IN html I code it as &szlig 


As for teh german keyboard...it took me long enought to type on the american one without looking and pecking at it  ... I will stick with it 


Admiral


----------

